# Branden van de UT2003 iso

## bint

hey

ik heb een probleem met het branden van de UT2003 ISO van gentoo, ik krijg namelijk de volgende foutmelding met Nero (ik heb nog geen linux op mijn spliksplinternieuwe systeem  :Sad:  )

De ingevoerde blokafmeting correspondeert niet met de beeldlengte

weet iemand wat ik hier aan moet doen?

----------

## Wilke

Nederlandse versie....ouch, ik weet niet hoe het daar heet...maar je kunt als je een 'beeld gaat branden' (aka 'burn image') kiezen of het een type 1 of type 2 iso is, en of er per sector 2048 of 2353 (oid) bytes zijn.

Helpt het niet als je dat verandert (helaas weet ik niet welk type iso dit is, misschien iemand die 'm al gebrand heeft?)

----------

## Supox

Hoi aardappelsoort  :Wink: 

mocht je na wat geklooi met de size onder nero er niet uit kunnen komen, probeer dan eens het programma fireburner. Goed ik weet wel dat de 2.x versie commercieel is, maar de 1.x versie is dat niet en kan gewoon voor niet-commerciele doeleinden gebruikt worden. In mijn duistere MS-tijdperk heb ik nog weleens dat programma gebruikt om cd's te branden. Het enige nadeel van dit programma is dat het vrij gevoelig is voor buffer-underruns, dus even uitkijken met wat je aan het doen bent tijdens het branden.

----------

## spufi

kan het zijn dat je vergeten bent die als binary te downloaden (ipv ascii) -> iso is ook een compressed file dat wel eens wat raar kan doen als je die verkeerd download?

(ik heb de basic ged'l, niet die UT2K3, en heb daar geen misere meegehad om te branden (met nero)

----------

## bint

mensen, bedankt.....

blijkbaar als ascii gedownload, kan gebeuren....

ik ga morgen maar eens aan gentoo beginnen, het lijkt me wel wat (nu debian, LFS en slack)

----------

## Spydog

Naar mijn idee kun je onder Windows idd het beste met Fireburner je spul branden, heb er in ieder geval met linux ISO's nooit problemen mee gehad.

En bij Nero kun je die blocksize gewoon laten staan. Als je 'm aan laat passen door Nero gaat het vaak *niet* goed.

Veel succes ermee!

----------

## water

Als ik juist ben, dan kun je de melding gewoon negeren.

----------

